

Break Apart Rails Monoliths - galtenberg
https://www.bluebox.net/insight/blog-article/break-apart-rails-monoliths-using-this-1-weird-trick
The framework is a servant of the application, yet the app becomes constrained by it.<p>A simple rule: Business logic should go elsewhere.
======
rjamestaylor
"But dear developer: the framework is a servant of the application, not vice
versa. If you embed your application logic in the framework, your application
will lose its soul."

When I was working with frameworks in the past it was always a temptation to
allow the framework to dictate the application organization. The discipline to
not do this required me to understand the framework and how to bend it to my
will. I wonder if this is a problem that others run into and thus get
"trapped" in the framework?

------
motorzen
A useful reminder to step back and focus on an organizational approach to
solving a business problem.

------
jaselit
a great read for a novice like myself

